# Flat white



## fcsoldier (Jan 24, 2008)

Is there any good one coat flat whites you guys like to use that covers really good?

Is sherman williams Cashmere really good and worth it?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Cashmere is a great paint, however it depends on what you're covering. If there is any color change involved then count it out for a one coater. If you're going the same color you should be good to go.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> . If you're going the same color you should be good to go.


Duh! thats the only way you will cover in one coat flappy. Unless the government came up with something unique.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Duh! thats the only way you will cover in one coat flappy.


Incorrect.


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

I use Diamond Vogel Super Flat it goes on dead flat and can be used to prime walls or SW CHB is a good product


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are only doing one coat white on white, S/W Masterhide.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree with bikerboy, for some of our NC we do one heavy coat of masterhide on closets and garages, you honestly can't tell the difference between one and two on new drywall with that stuff. Previously painted materials though, all bets are off.


----------



## fcsoldier (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok thanks guys. I used the cashmere, That paint is great. It had a good look, easy to work with. I love this stuff


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

MasterHide will cover, just don't touch it!
Sage


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbdown:


fcsoldier said:


> Is there any good one coat flat whites you guys like to use that covers really good?
> 
> Is sherman williams Cashmere really good and worth it?


:thumbdown:
Are you pissing it on too?


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I like cashmere. Superpaint is a little bit flatter, but has similar hide.


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

SW ProMar 200 extra white flat has never let me down; even over off colors and very "dry" ceilings.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

SherwinWilliams CHB!


----------

